# Conectar LED en paralelo con subwoofer



## ppaappoo (Ago 22, 2009)

Hola, que tal. Se me acurrio poner un led en la ventana de sintonia de un sub con la intensión de que brille al ritmo de los grabes. Probre conectando un led con una resistencia de 1k en seria a la salida del amplificador y se iluminaba bien, pero mi pregunta es: modificara en algo el desempeño del subwoofer?? ya qe estoy poniendo en paralelo los 8 ohms del mismo sub con los 1000 ohms de la resistencia que va con el led.


Gracias.


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 28, 2009)

No podría asegurártelo al 100% , pero diría que lo que consuma el LED va a ser despreciable, y no va a variar casi la impedancia. Lo que si me parece es que vas a necesitar un potenciómetro o algo similar para variarle la "sensibilidad" según el volúmen, o bien hacerle algún circuito, porque sino va a permanecer prendido a altos volúmenes... La idea es evitar tener que hacer un circuito que lleve alimentación?


----------

